# Removing date & time



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

How do you remove or edit the date & time on a digital picture without messing up the picture (made the mistake of leaving it on). I have tried photo shop it works but still noticeable to me where the changes were made. Anyone else have a better method ?
Photo example is this shot that I took...

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2012)

Clone and heal tools.


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Clone and heal tools.



Ok, thanks I will try


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

To get rid of something in a photo...you must replace it with something else.  In this case, you want to replace the date & time, with pixels that will look like what is 'behind' them.  So yes, in Photoshop, you would use the clone & heal tools to copy pixels over the digits, that match the pattern of the background.

If you have the latest version of Photoshop CS, it's healing brush can be set to 'content aware', which might help and make this very easy.  Although, I wouldn't count on it being perfect with a complex background like this.


----------



## Overread (Mar 12, 2012)

That video might help you out


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone I will try that, exellent video tutorial.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 12, 2012)

Woooo Granville Island


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

chuasam said:


> Woooo Granville Island



Yes, it is Granville Island Market. Lots of interesting places to shoot on the island, sun is shinning beautiful scenery everywhere to inspire me to shoot like this one under the docks. Should have adjusted it a bit to reduce the glare.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 12, 2012)

You allow edits, so I had a go...using clone tool, patch tool, and a little healing tool.

You posted the original size, so I will post that here, too...




IMG_4278r BTL by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

The sun was shinning....in Vancouver....that's odd.  :scratch:


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

Bend The Light said:


> You allow edits, so I had a go...using clone tool, patch tool, and a little healing tool.
> 
> You posted the original size, so I will post that here, too...
> 
> ...



Wow you did it, awesome. I am still not that good yet with photo shop hope to get the same level of skill some day thru doing with practice and reading more of the tutorial.. Thank you.


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> The sun was shinning....in Vancouver....that's odd.  :scratch:



 Yes it was odd but it was shinning that day. when it does it is beautiful....:sun:


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2012)

If you have CS5, use the Spot Healing Brush. On the Spot Healing Brush tool Options bar turn on the "Content-Aware" radio buttonm and put a check in the "Sample All Layers" check box.

Select a hard edged brush just a bit wider than the text (30?) and set the spacing to 75%.

Make a blank layer by clicking on the 'Create a new layer' icon at the bottom of the Layers pallet (Layer 1). You will do your edit on Layer 1.

It won't be perfect and will take some time to spot heal all the text. You will then have to use the clone tool to spruce up the spot healing. You will want to also open the Clone Source dialog box (Window > Clone Source)


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

KmH said:


> If you have CS5, use the Spot Healing Brush. On the Spot Healing Brush tool Options bar turn on the "Content-Aware" radio buttonm and put a check in the "Sample All Layers" check box.
> 
> Select a hard edged brush just a bit wider than the text (30?) and set the spacing to 75%.
> 
> ...



Thanks you I will try that, I have the CS3 and not the latest version CS5 will it be the same settings.


----------



## therese (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your help, I was able to play with photoshop and was able to remove the date & time stamp. If you look in my gallery picture posted "under the docks" successfully removed it. The original picture was posted earlier on this thread.


----------

